# The 6x6 example solve game



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

You know the rules by now.

Scramble: Bw R Lw2 L Bw L B Dw Rw2 Lw Dw' B2 3Rw' Rw B Fw' Uw2 3Uw2 R2 B2 3Rw2 Rw U2 Rw' 3Uw' B2 Dw2 L2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 L B2 D 3Uw' Bw F Fw' B2 Uw' Rw' Dw' Uw Fw' F2 R2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' F' Lw B2 Fw2 Lw 3Uw Bw' R 3Uw' Bw2 U Fw Rw2 Fw2 D' F2 Fw' Bw' L U' Dw2 R Bw' Lw F Bw2 3Uw' Fw 3Rw' Bw Rw'

F' u z 3U R2 2d' L u' F' D l' F 3r F2 4u2 F r F r 3u F D' 3l' F 3l U r//White
x2 U2 3r U 3r' 2l' U 2l F U' r U' r' y' F' 3L' U 3L U2 3L' U2 3L F' (u' d) U' r U2 r' F 3d L 2U' l' U2 l//Yellow
z 3l' r' F r F2 3r F' 3r' F2 r F' 3r2 F' 3r2 F2 r U r' x' U 3l2 U 3l2 U r' U r U' l' U l//Blue
x' (F' B') r2 F r2 B' r2 F2 r2 B2 3l U' 3l' U2 3L F2 3L' x' U l2 U l F l U' 3L' U 3L r2 D2 r2//Orange
l' U2 l 3L' U2 3L F U r U2 r' F' U' r U2 r' U' 3L' U' 3R U 3L U' 3R' 2R U' 3L' U 2R' U' 3L U2 r U' l' U r' U' l//Green+Red
z F R' F' R 4d' R' F R F' R U' R' u z2 R U2 R' 3D' z2 y U' L' U L//WB
R U R' F R' F' R 3u R U R' u L' U L//WO
U' F R' F' R y' u' 3U z2 R' F R F' R U' R' 3U (z2 y) U2 L' U L//WR
z2 R2 U R2 F R' F' R 3D' U' F R' F' R 3U (z2 y) U2 L' U L U2//WG/Cross
z2 3u2 U' F' L F L' 4u U' L' U L//GO
(4u d) R' F R F' R U' R' d' R U2 R'//YO
(u2 y) 3U' R U R' F R' F' R (u' d) R U R'//YG
u' R U R' F R' F' R 3u' R U2 R'//YR
u 3u2//restore centers
R' U R y' R U R' F R' F' R 4u' R' F R F' R U' R' 4u//BR
y 3D' L' U L 3D//YB
R U R' 4u' R' F R F' R U' R' 4u//BO+GR
U L' U' L R' U' R//1st pair
y' U' R' U R2 U' R' D R U R' U F' U' F 5u'//2nd pair into pseudoslot 3rd and 4th pairs
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'//OLL
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F'//PLL
U' 2-3r2 U2 2-3r2 3u2 2-3r2 U 3u2//PLL parity

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=Bw_R_Lw2_L_Bw_L_B_Dw_Rw2_Lw_Dw-_B2_3Rw-_Rw_B_Fw-_Uw2_3Uw2_R2_B2_3Rw2_Rw_U2_Rw-_3Uw-_B2_Dw2_L2_Fw2_Uw_Lw2_L_B2_D_3Uw-_Bw_F_Fw-_B2_Uw-_Rw-_Dw-_Uw_Fw-_F2_R2_Lw2_Rw-_Uw-_F-_Lw_B2_Fw2_Lw_3Uw_Bw-_R_3Uw-_Bw2_U_Fw_Rw2_Fw2_D-_F2_Fw-_Bw-_L_U-_Dw2_R_Bw-_Lw_F_Bw2_3Uw-_Fw_3Rw-_Bw_Rw-&puzzle=6x6x6&alg=F-_u_z_3U_R2_2d-_L_u-_F-_D_l-_F_3r_F2_4u2_F_r_F_r_3u_F_D-_3l-_F_3l_U_r//White x2_U2_3r_U_3r-_2l-_U_2l_F_U-_r_U-_r-_y-_F-_3L-_U_3L_U2_3L-_U2_3L_F-_(u-_d)_U-_r_U2_r-_F_3d_L_2U-_l-_U2_l//Yellow z_3l-_r-_F_r_F2_3r_F-_3r-_F2_r_F-_3r2_F-_3r2_F2_r_U_r-_x-_U_3l2_U_3l2_U_r-_U_r_U-_l-_U_l//Blue x-_(F-_B-)_r2_F_r2_B-_r2_F2_r2_B2_3l_U-_3l-_U2_3L_F2_3L-_x-_U_l2_U_l_F_l_U-_3L-_U_3L_r2_D2_r2//Orange l-_U2_l_3L-_U2_3L_F_U_r_U2_r-_F-_U-_r_U2_r-_U-_3L-_U-_3R_U_3L_U-_3R-_2R_U-_3L-_U_2R-_U-_3L_U2_r_U-_l-_U_r-_U-_l//Green&#2b;Red z_F_R-_F-_R_4d-_R-_F_R_F-_R_U-_R-_u_z2_R_U2_R-_3D-_z2_y_U-_L-_U_L//WB R_U_R-_F_R-_F-_R_3u_R_U_R-_u_L-_U_L//WO U-_F_R-_F-_R__y-_u-_3U_z2_R-_F_R_F-_R_U-_R-_3U_(z2_y)_U2_L-_U_L//WR_ z2_R2_U_R2_F_R-_F-_R_3D-_U-_F_R-_F-_R_3U_(z2_y)_U2_L-_U_L_U2//WG/Cross z2_3u2_U-_F-_L_F_L-_4u_U-_L-_U_L//GO (4u_d)_R-_F_R_F-_R_U-_R-_d-_R_U2_R-//YO (u2_y)_3U-_R_U_R-_F_R-_F-_R_(u-_d)_R_U_R-//YG u-_R_U_R-_F_R-_F-_R_3u-_R_U2_R-//YR u_3u2//restore_centers R-_U_R_y-_R_U_R-_F_R-_F-_R_4u-_R-_F_R_F-_R_U-_R-_4u//BR y_3D-_L-_U_L_3D//YB R_U_R-_4u-_R-_F_R_F-_R_U-_R-_4u//BO&#2b;GR U_L-_U-_L_R-_U-_R//1st_pair y-_U-_R-_U_R2_U-_R-_D_R_U_R-_U_F-_U-_F_5u-//2nd_pair_into_pseudoslot_3rd_and_4th_pairs L_F-_L-_U-_L_U_F_U-_L-//OLL F_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_F-//PLL U-_2&#45;3r2_U2_2&#45;3r2_3u2_2&#45;3r2_U_3u2//PLL_parity

Next: Lw Fw Lw' D F' Uw' 3Uw' D Dw2 R2 Fw2 F' Bw 3Fw' Dw2 3Rw' Dw' R' U' 3Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Fw2 B2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw' Rw' D2 3Fw D Rw Uw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 Bw' U2 Rw' Lw2 F' B' L' U B' Lw Dw' F' Uw' 3Rw Uw Fw 3Uw Dw' 3Fw Uw 3Uw' Fw' L2 B2 U' L' U' R2 L Uw' D 3Uw L Rw' B' Lw2 3Rw Bw 3Rw Uw D' F' Dw'


----------



## Blau (Oct 5, 2022)

scramble: Lw Fw Lw' D F' Uw' 3Uw' D Dw2 R2 Fw2 F' Bw 3Fw' Dw2 3Rw' Dw' R' U' 3Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Fw2 B2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw' Rw' D2 3Fw D Rw Uw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 Bw' U2 Rw' Lw2 F' B' L' U B' Lw Dw' F' Uw' 3Rw Uw Fw 3Uw Dw' 3Fw Uw 3Uw' Fw' L2 B2 U' L' U' R2 L Uw' D 3Uw L Rw' B' Lw2 3Rw Bw 3Rw Uw D' F' Dw'

327 STM
48.51 solve if done at 6.74 STPS (Max Park 1:03.69 solve)
51.10 solve if done at 6.39 STPS (Max Park 59.74 wr single)

y2 x// inspection
U2 r 4r R 3u u' U 4r' x' 3u u' F' U' r' F U' 3r' z l r' U' r 3r2' y' 4r'// orange
r' F' r z 4r' 3r U' 4r' 3r z' 3r' F2 3l U2 3l' U2 3l y U F' 3r' 4r U2' 4r' 3r z y r U2' r' z' r2' D r F' 4r 3r' z U2 r U2' r'// red
z' U r' F D' 3r2' D U 4r' F' U' 3r' r F x' U 3l'// 4x3 yellow
r' F x' U' 3r U 3r' U2' r' U x 4r 3r' U2' 4r' U r U2' r' U' 3r2 U2' 3r'// 4x3 blue + 2x2 green
U r' U' 3r' U 3r r2 U' r U' r' U r U' r' U' r2// yellow
U' r' U2 r2 U' r' U r U' 3r' U 3r U r'// blue
3r' r U' 3r r' r' U2 r U 3r' r U' 3r r' U2 3r' U2' z'// white/green
L' U L u2 d' L' U2 L 3u' d// WG
y' R U' R' 3u L' U L x2 U R U' R' u'// BO
R' U' R 4u' R' F R F' R U' R' d 3u// WB
L' U2 L 3u d' U' R U' R' 3u U R U' R2' U R x2 5d U R U' R' 4u'// YR
R U R' u' d'// YO
L' U L u R U R' 4u 3u'// WO
L' U L x2 y' U R U' R' 3u u R' F R F' R U' R' 4u 3u' u2// GR
R U2' R' u 4u' 3u// WR
U L' U' L z 4r' 3r' 2r U' R' U R' F R F' 3r' r U2 z u2' R' F R F' R U' R' u2'// WG
z' r U2 r U2' r' F2 r' U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r2// YB/BR
y' L F' R U' R y R' F R F' D// x cross 
y' L U L'// f2l 2
U' L' U' L U F' U' F// f2l 3
L' U2 L// f2l 4
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R// OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U 3r2' U2' 2-3r2 3u2' 2-3r2 3u2' U'// PLL

https://alg.cubing.net/?type=recons...2-_U2-_2&#45;3r2_3u2-_2&#45;3r2_3u2-_U-//_PLL

next:
L U2 3Uw F2 B' D2 F2 Dw2 Lw2 3Uw' F' Rw' F' 3Fw Bw 3Uw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' F' U 3Fw' U' F U' R2 3Rw2 U' F' Rw2 3Uw2 U Lw U F B' Bw' Fw Uw D2 F' 3Fw2 D Bw2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw Bw Rw' Fw' Dw Rw F Rw2 Dw2 L 3Fw Uw' F' Dw' R2 Fw L 3Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw' U2 Bw' L Fw 3Uw2 L Dw' U B' L F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 5, 2022)

Blau said:


> next:
> L U2 3Uw F2 B' D2 F2 Dw2 Lw2 3Uw' F' Rw' F' 3Fw Bw 3Uw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' F' U 3Fw' U' F U' R2 3Rw2 U' F' Rw2 3Uw2 U Lw U F B' Bw' Fw Uw D2 F' 3Fw2 D Bw2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw Bw Rw' Fw' Dw Rw F Rw2 Dw2 L 3Fw Uw' F' Dw' R2 Fw L 3Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw' U2 Bw' L Fw 3Uw2 L Dw' U B' L F'


z2 x'
//corners NWTB CF
[U' R' D : [R U R', D2]]
[R' U' D' R : [D, R U' R']]
[R' : [R' D' R, U']]

//outer wings MNBX QKFS ULJP IPOG OCER TVDC
[z' Lw: [2L D 2L', U2]]
[D: [2L D' 2L', U2]]
[D 2L D', L'] 
[Rw: [2L', U R U']] 
[U L U', 2L2]
[z': [2R, U L' U']]
[z' U: [U 2L2 U', L']]
[5Lw: [R, U' 2L2 U]]
[U: [U, L 2U L']] 
[x U': [U' 2R U, L]]
[L' D: [2L2, U L' U']] 
[Rw' U': [R, U' 2R' U]] 

//outer x KIGA FHNU EXLJ PVWQ BOCM
[U: [2U', 2R' U' 2R]]
[U', 2R 2U 2R']
[2U, 2L U 2L']
[U 2R: [2D, 2R U' 2R']]
[U': [2R2, U' 2L' U]]
[U: [2R U2 2R', 2U]]
[2L U2 2L', 2D2]
[z': [Uw 2L Uw', 2R']]
[U': [2R 2D' 2R', U2]]
[U', 2R 2D2 2R']

//inner w NBOG UCTE RLMJ QV KI
[R: [3R D 3R', U2]] 
[5Lw: [R, U' 3L2 U]]
[U: [3L2, L' U L U']] 
[x: [3U, L U' L']] 
[U: [L, U 3R' U']]
[x': [D, 3L' U 3L]]
[3Lw' D: [3L, U' L' U]] 
[U':[U' R U, 3L']]
[U2 z : [U R U', 3R]]

//inner x TGAF IEHK BPCS JUWQ OR
[3U: [3R', U 3L2 U']]
[U, 3L' 3U 3L]
[3U2, 3L' U2 3L]
[U: [3Uw' 3R' 3Uw, 3L]]
[3R' 3D2 3R, U2]
[x': [3D2, 3R U 3R']]
[z' 3U: [3R U 3R', 3U2]]
[z': [3Uw 3L 3Uw', 3R']]
[x' z U: [U 3L' U', 3R2]]

//right oblique FKNC VLTH MERB QOXG JC
[R2 y: [U' 2R U, 3L]]

Someone help me in oblique comms

recon

Next: F Rw 3Rw' Lw2 B' Bw2 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' U Bw Dw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 U Rw2 Uw Rw' F' 3Fw Rw Fw R' Rw 3Fw2 Rw Lw F' U2 Rw' L 3Fw' Fw' L2 Fw D 3Rw2 F Bw2 R 3Rw' Rw2 Uw2 R' 3Uw' D2 L Lw2 3Fw L' R2 F2 Lw' F2 Dw L' R2 U2 B2 Uw Rw D2 Lw F' Rw2 Uw' 3Uw2 D R B2 Fw' U' L Dw' Fw2


----------



## Jacck (Oct 5, 2022)

I completed the first oblique-set with the algs I would use. Don't know whether it is solved in the order you wrote down the letters (don't know SPEFFZ and I use another orientation) and I tried this kind of notation the first time - pretty fun though!

z2 x'
//corners NWTB CF
[U' R' D : [R U R', D2]]
[R' U' D' R : [D, R U' R']]
[R' : [R' D' R, U']]

//outer wings MNBX QKFS ULJP IPOG OCER TVDC
[z' Lw: [2L D 2L', U2]]
[D: [2L D' 2L', U2]]
[D 2L D', L'] 
[Rw: [2L', U R U']] 
[U L U', 2L2]
[z': [2R, U L' U']]
[z' U: [U 2L2 U', L']]
[5Lw: [R, U' 2L2 U]]
[U: [U, L 2U L']] 
[x U': [U' 2R U, L]]
[L' D: [2L2, U L' U']] 
[Rw' U': [R, U' 2R' U]] 

//outer x KIGA FHNU EXLJ PVWQ BOCM
[U: [2U', 2R' U' 2R]]
[U', 2R 2U 2R']
[2U, 2L U 2L']
[U 2R: [2D, 2R U' 2R']]
[U': [2R2, U' 2L' U]]
[U: [2R U2 2R', 2U]]
[2L U2 2L', 2D2]
[z': [Uw 2L Uw', 2R']]
[U': [2R 2D' 2R', U2]]
[U', 2R 2D2 2R']

//inner w NBOG UCTE RLMJ QV KI
[R: [3R D 3R', U2]] 
[5Lw: [R, U' 3L2 U]]
[U: [3L2, L' U L U']] 
[x: [3U, L U' L']] 
[U: [L, U 3R' U']]
[x': [D, 3L' U 3L]]
[3Lw' D: [3L, U' L' U]] 
[U':[U' R U, 3L']]
[U2 z : [U R U', 3R]]

//inner x TGAF IEHK BPCS JUWQ OR
[3U: [3R', U 3L2 U']]
[U, 3L' 3U 3L]
[3U2, 3L' U2 3L]
[U: [3Uw' 3R' 3Uw, 3L]]
[3R' 3D2 3R, U2]
[x': [3D2, 3R U 3R']]
[z' 3U: [3R U 3R', 3U2]]
[z': [3Uw 3L 3Uw', 3R']]
[x' z U: [U 3L' U', 3R2]]

//right oblique FKNC VLTH MERB QOXG JC
[R2 y: [U' 2R U, 3L]]

// begin of Jacck's algs
[3R U' 3R', 2U2] 
[5Dw: [2R2, U' 3R U]]
[L' y: [3R U2 3R', 2U2]]
L U2 2L 3U' 2L' U 2L 3U 2L' U L'
[R' y: [2R U' 2R', 3D']]
[U' 3R' U, 2R2]
U2 2L' 3D2 2L U' 2L' 3D2 2L U'
[D2 F2: [U' 3R U, 2R2]]
[y: [2L' U 2L, 3U]]
[L2: [2F U 2F', 3D2]]


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 6, 2022)

//inspection
3l' (y U') r D 4r F 4r' F D' U r' D' 3r2 (u' d') 2F (3D' U) l' y R (3U2 3D) R2 f'//White
z2 F 3R U 3R' (R' y) 3R U' 3R' F' 2-4u l' U2 l 3u F' 3u' R F' d' R' 4u U 3L' U2 3L 4u' L (y' 3D') l' U2 l//Yellow
z U2 l' D2 F 3R F 3r x2 U2 3R' F' (3R r') D F' r U 3L r2 U r' F' (r' 3L')//Red
F r' F' r U r U' r' x' U F2 3L' U 3L r2 D2 r2 3L' U 3L2 r' F r 3L' 3R' D2 3R//Blue
U' 3l' U 3l r U2 r' U2 3R U l' U' 3R' U2 3R U' l U 3R' U2 r U' l' U r' U' l//Orange+Green
z 3d' U F R' F' R (u d') L' U L//WR
y' R' F R F' R U' R' (3U2 d') y R F R' F' 3D' 5u' U2 R U' R'//WG
y2 u' z2 R U2 R' u F R' F' R 3D' (z2 y) L' U' L//WB
z2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R' 3U y R U' R' 4d R' F R F' R U' R' u' (y z2) R U' R' U'//WO (Cross)
z2 u F R' F' R 3d' R' F R F' R U' R' 2d' L' U2 L//BR 
y R U R' F R' F' R (u' 3D2) R U R'//BO
4u2 R' F R F' R U' R' d2 U F' L F L' 3D R U2 R'//YR
4u' R U R' F R' F' R 4u L' U2 L//GO
(3U' 3D')//restore centers
y' U2 R' U R//1st pair
U L U L'//2nd pair
U' F R' F' R u L' U L u'U' F R' F' R 4u L' U L 4u'//YB
3u' R U2 R' 3u L' U' L 2-4u' F R' F' R 2-4u//GR+YG+YO
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R//3rd pair
y' R U R' U2 R U' R'//4th pair
U l' U2 x l' U2 l' U2 4l U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 l U2 l//OLL parity
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R//PLL
U R' U' R U' 2-3r2 U2 2-3r2 3u2 2-3r2 3u2 U' R' U R//PLL parity








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: F 3Fw L 3Fw' R2 3Fw' R' U 3Rw' Fw2 D' R2 B' 3Uw Bw' U L B L' D2 Lw2 B 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Bw B 3Uw2 Bw' L' Lw' 3Fw2 Dw2 R' Bw Lw2 3Fw' Rw 3Fw2 Bw2 B2 D' L2 Bw' B' 3Fw Dw F' Uw' 3Fw2 Lw' L' Fw' Bw2 B R2 Lw2 3Fw' Dw' 3Rw' D' Bw' Lw Rw R Bw2 3Uw' Uw Dw2 D Rw2 3Fw2 Dw B2 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 B2 Fw' Dw'


----------

